# Support Group - Any in Manhattan



## Sara123 (Nov 11, 2001)

Hi,Is there any support group for IBS in Manhattan that anyone knows of?ThanksSara123


----------



## Jqblu (May 2, 2003)

Yes, I too live in Manhattan and would attend an support group if there was one. Any ideas?


----------



## marianne (Jan 3, 1999)

I haven't heard of any; maybe the Self-Help Clearinghouse at CUNY knows of one.The problem would be finding a low-cost facility for meetings. I am friends with 7 women, we all met when we were members of a group (not IBS) sponsored by the AARP; after the group ended, we decided to meet on our own. We had difficulty in finding a restaurant where seven women could sit at one table and talk. (Does anyone know of such a place?) And since I have IBS, all I could order was chamomile tea. We had no luck in finding a facility where we could just meet and talk.I certainly would be interested in joining.


----------



## irish princess (Jul 19, 2003)

I have been looking for a support group for awhile in Manhattan. I am really interested. Please email if you find a site I would love to meet with IBS suffers.


----------



## Gimmeyotummy (Jul 28, 2003)

Okay all new yorkers--let's do this! Let's get together for a meeting--I will have it at my apartment if I need to! Also, I know of other places too...if you are interested email me: Brodah###hotmail.comHope to talk to you--this is again for New York Metropolitan area people.Sincerely, Amy


----------

